# 5.1 Home theatre Problem



## junaid786 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have a problem with my hometheater 5.1.

I am Using the onboard sound card its 8 channel supported and the sound mangger m using is Realtek ALC892.

I have problem facing with my speaker that is whenever I tries to plays the right speaker using the realtek mager to test left speaker sounds.

When plays the center, subwoofer sounds up.

When plays the Rear Right the Rear left sounds.

I dont know whats the problem I searched the whole internet but still no luck.

I think the problem is regarding to my Subwoofer system.
I think its connector had been messed up.

Please refer to my signature for Xtra Hardware Details.

Your Suggestions will be appreciated.
Thankx


----------



## d3p (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ Is it possible that you post the Model number of 5.1 ???

First check whether you have ever played around with the mapping/assigning of speaker in Realtek Audio manager.. If not then check the below condition. 
Your Current Connection of the Cables from Back Panel of Motherboard to Subwoofer may be wrong. Make sure you have connected everything as below.

*Yellow:* Centre / Subwoofer
*Green:* Front
*Black:* Rear

*techgage.com/reviews/logitech/x-540/logitech_x540_08_thumb.jpg
*forum.videohelp.com/attachments/6948-1306142239/original.jpg

ignore the RCA Cable, not relavant for your case.


----------



## junaid786 (Aug 11, 2011)

I had tried everything bro

Even I tried to replace the cable 3 times.I thought the cables were false but it isnt.

Even I checked the connection from subwoofer to the Motherboard More than 10 times.But nothing were wrong.

Pls tell me any thing.

I have to use that RCA cable because without that i cant conect it to mother board.It is Red and white connected to a 3.5mm jack.And M not using any adapter for converting RCA cable.


I am using john Barrel JB750 FM.
And Onboard sound I will posts the pics at the back of the Subwoofer.
And motherboard.


----------



## d3p (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ Yep, please post the pics of both Hardware Cable Connections & the mapping screenshot from Realtek.


----------



## junaid786 (Aug 11, 2011)

Problem Solved Bro.

How I done that I will tell U.
It was just basic.

The Red Rca cable connector should go to the red connctor as everbody know and that I had done too with my speakers.

But when I exchange the Red into white and white into red.
And Vice versa for all the Speakers it just goes good I uses and Plays the prefferrd speaker and it sounds Up.
I think the Problem was with the Rca cable Color Scheme they have colored it wrong.

/*CLOSED*


----------

